
List of Thwarted Terrorist Attacks - YesNoTrueFalse
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_thwarted_Islamist_terrorist_attacks
======
YesNoTrueFalse
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rewards_for_Justice_Terror_Lis...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rewards_for_Justice_Terror_List)

